# Doxy and Baytril for URI needing help



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Well where do I start? We currently have 18 5 week old rats that are all sneezes and wheezes. We have gotten so far as to order in Doxyvet and Beytril to fight off their URI, however, we are completely lost as to the proper dosage. We have searched and searched but do not have scientific minds. All the conversions and science lingo is too much to understand. We have the liquid form of both the Doxyvet and we have the enrofloxacin 10% in liquid form as well. We don't know any specifics other than that it seems most effective to mix the medications in Strawberry Syrup. My questions are that of: Can both meds be mixed in the same syrup together, and what dosage do we do per medication per rattie? Time is of the essence and we're wasting it and getting no where looking for answers. If you can help our babies we will be so greatful.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Both meds can be mixed at the time they are administered.
dosage is by weight. All I know is that my 1 and 2 pound rats were prescribed .3mL twice a day. You could probably use .2 mL if your rat is lighter than that.


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Well we seem to have it figured out after several hours and many sheets of scratch paper, but thanks 8);D


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't think very young rats should gave baytril


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

My 465g male rat was prescribed 0.1ml baytril twice a day (the vet did not physically examine him, he is only showing mild symptoms). (Baytril I've got here is liquid injectible 2.5%)

I was going some online search about giving antibiotics for respiratory infections in young rats (one of my 7 week old is sniffling) and found out neither baytril or doxy are recommended for rats under 4 months of age since they can cause stunted growth.

I'd tentatively recommend giving them some dark chocolate (to help with the symptoms) and also manuka honey for general health and immune system.. Hopefully someone more expert can comment further on the honey idea


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd probably just do the doxy and / or spetrin / amoxicillin with the youngsters. On paper baytril can stunt the growth of little ones, though in reality rats aren't long boned enough to show obvious effects, however both baytril and doxy are most effective against myco and issues with rats this young are not going to be myco (you don't really see that until 3-4 months plus) so you want something effective against secondary infections, amox is one of the best, septrin is also good.


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

*Hoping for the best.*

I wish you all would have replied sooner on the other Thread asking which medication I needed to get. As of now they are getting Doxy. I paid over $100 for 1 day shipping because of 3 of the babies are showing symptoms very near death and are tragically underweight. Other sources said that Doxy was fine. I cannot stand the mixed messages, even each Vet has a different recommendation and yes I took the young rats into account. I just want my babies to live! If their a little stunted thats better than death to me.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

I've personally only heard from the vet that baytril is bad for under 4 months. I've never seen anything bad about doxy and I'm giving doxy right now to my 3 weeks old. Honestly though 3 of my rats have received baytril when they were very young and nothing bad happened to them. With my last one the vet did say it's not highly recommended to give babies baytril but he prescribed it to my baby because it works the best. So I okd it as long as he thought it was gonna be fine. I'd just start the doxy and if they don't get better than maybe I'd try baytril. It probably won't hurt them too much but I'd use it last resort for that age.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunatly forums tend not to be the best to deal with urgent issues, people only get on at certain times, for instance I only get on here on weekday lunchtimes (uk time) as its my lunch hour. If your in desperate need again then its work joining the facebook group real rat lovers want to know. There tends to be much faster response.


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Well the issue is in the process of being taken care of right now so it hasn't been quite so urgent. We're trying to deal with it. Now we are trying to figure out how long the medications need to be administered for. I never realised just how complicated this stuff is. If I could go to the vet I would in a heartbeat, but I know that if I hadn't taken in these rattie babies there would be 24 dead babies right now. I hope they all stay with us. I'm doing my best!


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

AMV said:


> Well the issue is in the process of being taken care of right now so it hasn't been quite so urgent. We're trying to deal with it. Now we are trying to figure out how long the medications need to be administered for. I never realised just how complicated this stuff is. If I could go to the vet I would in a heartbeat, but I know that if I hadn't taken in these rattie babies there would be 24 dead babies right now. I hope they all stay with us. I'm doing my best!


Sounds like a really difficult time, good luck!  
If youre unable to go to the vet then I think youve made a good decision, stunted rats are much better than dead rats.. And theres chance that most of them would be completely fine anyways 
I hope youre able to keep us updated on their conditions 

Also from what I know, the meds are administered for 10 days, and if there is no improvement they are continued (up to 30 days at most) until they get better


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

For antibiotics for respy stuff you really want a longer course or risk the issue not being fully dealt with or becoming antibiotic resistant. I would give at least 3 weeks.


----------

